# Happy 1st birthday!!!!



## KZoppa

On May 5th 2010, Shasta entered this world. 12 weeks later, she came into my life, home and heart. As far as shepherd puppies go.... I guess she would be considered very easy. She's very smart and loving and just a silly girl. She's grown so much! I'm starting this thread early but wont have birthday dog pictures until later (of course!). In the meantime.... enjoy!!

HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY SHASTA!!!!

12 weeks old and up....


























































































More growing up pics.... as soon as i can find them.... lol


----------



## LaRen616

Happy Birthday Shasta!


----------



## KZoppa




----------



## WarrantsWifey

Aww!! Happy Birthday Beautiful Girl!!!


----------



## KZoppa

Birthday girl pics coming soon!!!!


----------



## JustMeLeslie

Woo hoo!!! :happyboogie:Happy 1st Birthday Pretty Girl Shasta!!!:happyboogie:


Can't wait to see the bday pics!!!


----------



## KZoppa

JustMeLeslie said:


> Woo hoo!!! :happyboogie:Happy 1st Birthday Pretty Girl Shasta!!!:happyboogie:
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the bday pics!!!


 
I'm thinking of getting her a birthday hat!


----------



## MrsWoodcock

KZoppa said:


> I'm thinking of getting her a birthday hat!


DO IT!!!!! :wild:

happy BIRTHDAY BEAUTIFUL!!!!! :wub:


----------



## GSD MOM

Happy Birthday Girl!!!!


----------



## JustMeLeslie

KZoppa said:


> I'm thinking of getting her a birthday hat!


 
Yes, you definately should and take lots of pics!
She needs a bday bandana too. Does she have one? I was thinking about asking you to make one for Jamie for June for her bday.


----------



## KZoppa

JustMeLeslie said:


> Yes, you definately should and take lots of pics!
> She needs a bday bandana too. Does she have one? I was thinking about asking you to make one for Jamie for June for her bday.


 
nope. no birthday bandana sadly. I thought about it but still havent been able to find material that actually involves a birthday.... nothing with cakes or anything! trying to figure out something though! I'll have to go through all the material i have for now and see what i can!


----------



## sagelfn

Happy 1st Birthday Shasta!


----------



## KZoppa




----------



## vat

Woo Hoo, Happy Birthday pretty girl! May you have many many more!


----------



## jakeandrenee

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Good_Karma

Happy birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Happy Birthday, pretty girl. Wishing for you that you have many, many more. :groovy::birthday::groovy:


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Happy Birthday girl!!!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom

Happy Birthday Beautiful Girl!!


----------



## Pattycakes

Hope Shasta has a wonderful day! 

She was an adorable puppy who grew up to be a beautiful girl!


----------



## KZoppa

So far Shasta is enjoying her birthday. She's helped me eat half a medium pizza of our favorite style: Spicy Buffalo Chicken. She LOVES that pizza. She's had some vanilla and strawberry ice cream. She got a couple new bones which she proceeded to switch to beat Riley up for even looking at lol. She's currently hoarding her new bones and the rawhide roll she stole from Riley. Will be loading some pictures shortly from what we were able to get. Shasta says THANK YOU!!!!! for all her birthday wishes.


----------



## DharmasMom

Happy Birthday Gorgeous!!!


----------



## KZoppa

My husband now thinks i'm crazy for buying birthday hats for the dogs.... also.... you should have seen the look on the cashier's face when she asked if it was my daughter's birthday. I very seriously told her "Nope! My dogs." Absolutely priceless expression on the cashier's face.


----------



## doggiedad

Happy Birthday Shasta, yeah!!!


----------



## JustMeLeslie

OMG, How freakin' adorable and funny!!! I love it!!!!!

Once again Happy Birthday Shasta!!!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Happy Birthday Gorgeous!!


----------



## JustMeLeslie

I absolutely love that last photo-too cute!!!!!


----------



## KZoppa

haha Shasta says thank you everyone and please dont make her wear another hat ever again lol. Tried to tell her some things are just going to happen.... lol


----------



## Pattycakes

OMG....love those birthday pictures! Priceless!


----------



## KZoppa

Pattycakes said:


> OMG....love those birthday pictures! Priceless!


 
thank you! Love the new Avatar pic!


----------



## Pattycakes

Thanks!


----------



## benjamin1

happy b day


----------



## London's Mom

Happy B-day Shasta!


----------



## GrayWolf

:birthday:_Happy Birthday Gorgeous!:gsdsit:_


----------



## KZoppa

Shasta says thanks everyone!


----------

